# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Fort Dix: Burg të përjetshëm për tre vëllezër shqiptarë të dënuar për terrorizëm

## Cimo

Gjashte persona me origjine shqiptare te cilet percaktohen pikerisht si shtetas te ish-Jugosllavise por me origjine shqiptare (sipas agjencive ANSA dhe Associated Press) nga jane arrestuar ne Shtetet e Bashkuara ne Amerikes, gjate nates se kaluar, nen akuzen se ishin duke pergatitur nje sulm te armatosur kunder bazes ushtarake te Fort Dix, ne Nju Xhersi ku eshte sterviten ushtaret qe nisen per ne Irak. Lajmin e bejne te ditur televizionet amerikane te bazuara ne burimet e FBI-se. Pesë nga kosovaret e arrestuar jetojnë në Cherry Hill dhe sipas FBI operacioni kishte qëllim vrasjen e sa më shumë ushtarëve amerikane. Një zyrtar i policisë që ka folur në kushte anonimati për shkak se dokumentet e cështjes janë të mbyllura, tha se sulmi u ndalua në fazat e para. Autoritetet besojnë se kosovaret ishin trajnuar në Pokonos te Amerikes për sulmin dhe kanë kryer gjithashtu vëzhgime në institucione të tjera ushtarake.

Të gjashtë kosovarët hetoheshin prej një viti nga autoritetet amerikane ndërkohë që ata u arrestuan teksa përpiqeshin të blinin armë automatike. Sipas informacioneve te para mesohet se tashme ekzistojne edhe dokumenta dhe video ku vertetohet dhe shihet stervitja e shqiptareve me arme gjysmeautomatike ne pyjet midis Nju Xhersit dhe Pensilvanise.  Sipas zëdhënësit të zyrës së prokurorit të përgjithshëm të SHBA, Greg Reinert, te arrestuarit dyshohen per lidhje me organizata islamike. Dix, ku qendrojne 7 mije e 500 persona ushtarake dhe civile, eshte baza kryesore ku sterviten ushtaret amerikane qe nisen me mision ne Irak, Afganistan dhe zona te tjera me konflikte ne bote. Se shpejti pritet qe FBI te dale ne menyre zyrtare ne nje konference per shtyp per sqarime te metejshme. 

Pritet qe 6 kosovaret ata shpejt të dalin para Gjykatës amerikane të disktriktit Kadmen në Nju XHersi për t'u përballur me akuzën e komplotit për të vrarë ushtarë amerikanë. Në bazën e Fort Dix, sterviteshin ushtare qe me pas shkonin ne irak. Në vitin 1999 kjo bazë ka strehuar më shumë se 4000 refugjatë kosovare gjatë sulmeve të NATO-s kundër Jugosllavisë.
I.K.
ANSA/Associated Press/balkanweb

----------


## Cim Tironsi

http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/05/08...lot/index.html

One of the suspects was born in Jordan, another in Turkey, the U.S. attorney's office said. The rest are believed to be from the former Yugoslavia, "either U.S. citizens or living illegally in the United States," the office said in a statement.

----------


## Cim Tironsi

The men were identified in court papers as Mohamad Ibrahim Shnewer, Dritan Duka, Eljvir Duka, Shain Duka, Serdar Tatar and Agron Abdullahu. Checks with Immigration and Customs Enforcement show that Dritan Duka, Eljvir Duka and Shain Duka are illegally living in the United States, according to FBI complaints unsealed with their arrests.

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/211555

----------


## Kosovar2006

Hej qe po dosjshin me na fut ne listen e terroristeve edhe neve bre. Kjo besoj qe eshte nje fabrikim duhet te jet se qeshtje e Kosoves eshte shum afer e tash KJO . Uhh bre  se paska me perdor kjo nje propagand teper teper e madhe ne Senatin dhe Kongresin Amerikan

----------


## Cimo

Video Lajm:  http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/ver/228...php?cl=2637868

----------


## Hyllien

E para punes me sa di un *NUK JANE KOSOVARE*(pervec Abdullahu qe mund te jete).
Kam punuar nje vere te tere ne ate baze ushtarake me projekte te ndryshme dhe dua te shtoj qe eshte logjikisht dicka e *pamundur qofte te vrasesh ndonje laraske jo mo ushtare*. Dua te them qe eshte KAFSHERIA ME E MADHE QE MUND TE BEHEJ ne prag te bisedimeve te statusit te Kosoves dhe ardhjes se Bushit, por dua te shtoj qe nuk eshte bere PA QELLIM.

Nuk ka mundesi "islamik recently converted"(pra te konvertuar se fundi), qe benin shperndanin Pizza. 2 nga ata kane punuar ne sektorin e ndertimit jo ne sektorin e dergimit te Pizzave para disa vitesh, prandaj e njihnin vendin mire, gjithsesi eshte e pamundur te beshe ndonje sulm atje.

Kater shqiptaret etnik te kapur jane nga Maqedonia, *niperat e Murat Duka*-s, *nje udbash dhe antikombetar* mjaft i njohur ne rrethet e Dibres dhe ku jetojne ata. Kam patur rastin madje ta shoh njerin prej tyre disa vite me pare dhe dukeshin jo ne rregull nga trute dhe shume antiamerikan nga bisedat qe degjoja.


*TURP TURP TURP.*
Na e kan fut kunjen mire lajmet amerikane se si baza a New Jerseyt ka mbajtur 4000 shqiptare gjate luftes(gje qe eshte e vertete). Shume prej tyre u eshte dhene leje qendrimi, dhe pjeses tjeter po i jepet, dhe per me teper shton ne fund se Amerika eshte suporteri kryesor i pavarsise se Kosoves, me shumice etnike shqiptare. Pra kunjin e morrem, tani prisni lajmet Franceze, Italiane, Ruse dhe ne fund Serbe te na e fusin edhe mikun mire e mire. Kshu esht kur ke individe te papergjegjshem dhe nje SHTET ose SHTETE QE NUK E RRUAJNE FARE SE ME CAR MERREN INDIVIDED E TYRE, POR VEC SI TE PASUROJNE XHEPAT.

Nga Gumball-i dolem tek GUNball-i, sulm ne Baze Ushtarake Amerikane ne Toke Amerikane. Ma merr mendja jemi te vetmit qe mund te "krenohemi" qe e kemi bere kete gje. Po shikoja dhe komentet e BalkanWebit nga nje shumice radikale dhe do doja ti thoja atyre qe NESE NUK E NDJENI VETEN SHQIPTAR, IKNI MOR VLLA, IKNI NE ARABI, BOHUNI AGJENTA TE NDONJE SHTETI TJETER, VEC NA NDERRONI ME RRENJE DHE ATO EMRA TE BUKUR(DRITAN - PUPUPU!!!!) DHE VENDOSNI DICKA TJETER. Sic bejne te gjithe xhanem, shkojne garojne per ndonje shtet tjeter dhe e urrejne shqiperine. PSE MER VLLA DONI ME NA MARR NE QAF. IKNI SHKONI LUFTONI PER IRAKUN VEC MOS NA U DEKLARONI SHQIPTAR SE ESHT TURP. Gjithmone gabim i kena bere keto politika me Haxhi Qamila e idiotesira te tjera.
JASHTE EKSTREMISTET E CFAREDOLLOJ FEJE NGA VENDI I SHQIPONJAVE. *SHPORRUNI.*

----------


## Cimo

Arrestohen militantë islamistë në SHBA


Baza ushtarake Fort Dix
Prokurorë federalë në SHBA kanë arrestuar gjashtë persona që po komplotonin të sulmonin një bazë ushtarake amerikane në Nju-Xhersi.

Katër prej tyre të përshkruar nga prokurorët si militantë islamistë janë nga ish Jugosllavia, i pesti është turk dhe i gjashti jordanez.

Autoritetet po theksojnë se ky komplot për të sulmuar bazën Fort Dix u ndalua në atë që ata e quajnë fazë planifikuese, por ata thonë se të gjashtë personat që tashmë janë në arrest kishin udhëtuar për disa muaj për në zonën rurale Poconos ku ata kanë marrë trajnin paraushtarak.

Besohet se ata u arrestuan si pjesë e një operacioni të FBI-së ndërsa po mundoheshin të blinin pushkë AK47.

Hetuesit thonë se të dyshuarit mendonin të hynin brenda në bazë dhe të vrisnin sa më shumë ushtarë që të ishte e mundur.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/albanian/news/2..._dixfort.shtml

----------


## Cimo

SHBA: Gjashtë persona arrestohen në Nju Xhërsi për komplot kundër ushtarëve në bazën Fort Dix

08-05-2007


Gjashtë persona të cilësuar nga prokurorët federalë si radikalë islamikë do të dalin sot para një gjykate amerikane në Kamden të shtetit Nju Xhërsi të akuzuar se po bënin plane në bashkëpunim për të sulmuar ushtarët në bazën Fort Dix.

Një zëdhënës i zyrës së prokurorit amerikan, tha se 4 prej të dyshuarve ishin të lindur në ish Jugosllavi, njëri në Jordani dhe tjetri në Turqi.

Autoritetet amerikanë thanë se gjashtë të dyshuarit po planifikonin të hynin në bazën ushtarake dhe të vrisnin sa më shumë ushtarë amerikanë. Zyrtarët i arrestuan personat mbrëmë pasi ata u përpoqën të blinin armë automatike nga një shitës armësh, i cili në fakt bashkëpunonte me autoritetet federale. Arrestimet u bënë në kuadër të një hetimi të përbashkët federal dhe lokal.

Zyrtarët thanë se personat e arrestuar kishin muaj që po i praktikonin planet. Sipas zyrtarëve, shumica e të dyshuarve kanë jetuar në Shtetet e Bashkuara për një kohë të gjatë, disa prej tyre ishin shtetas amerikanë dhe disa të tjerë imigrantë të paligjshëm.

Gazeta lokale The Star-Ledger njofton se 6 të dyshuarit i kishin regjistruar në video sesionet e tyre të praktikës dhe gabimisht e çuan videon në dyqan për të bërë një kopje në DVD. Sipas gazetës, një punonjës i dyqanit njoftoi Byronë Federale të Hetimeve, FBI.   

http://www.voanews.com/albanian/2007-05-08-voa1.cfm

----------


## skeshqe

Artikulli i msnbc thote qe nuk jane shqiptare, por nga ish jugosllavia
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18549005/

MOUNT LAUREL, N.J. - Six men described by federal prosecutors as "Islamic militants" were arrested on charges they plotted to attack the Fort Dix Army base and "kill as many soldiers as possible," authorities said Tuesday. 

The six were scheduled to appear in U.S. District Court in Camden later Tuesday to face charges of conspiracy to kill U.S. servicemen, said Michael Drewniak, a spokesman for the U.S. Attorney's Office in New Jersey. 

*Officials said four of the men were born in the former Yugoslavia, one in Jordan and one in Turkey.* Five of them lived in Cherry Hill, 10 miles east of Philadelphia and 20 miles southwest of Fort Dix, Drewniak said.

----------


## no name

*USA,6 te arrestuar nga FBI te dyshuar per terrorizem.4 me origjine shqiptare. Ja emrat* 

Derguar me: 08/05/2007 

• Te 6 personat qe u arrestuan mbremjen e kaluar nga forcat autoritetet federale amerikane te FBI, akuzohen se kane lidhje me organizatat islamike 

Ora 17:50 Behet i ditur nga CNN identiteti i personave te arrestuar nga FBI, si te dyshuar per terrorizem. Personi jordanez quhet Mohamad Shnever, ai turk Serdar Tatar dhe personat me origjine shqiptare quhen: Dritan, Elvir dhe Shahin Duka dhe Agron Abdullahu.

Gjashte persona disa prej te cileve me me origjine shqiptare jane arrestuar ne Shtetet e Bashkuara ne Amerikes, gjate nates se kaluar, nen akuzen se ishin duke pergatitur nje sulm te armatosur kunder bazes ushtarake te Fort Dix, ne Nju Xhersi ku eshte sterviten ushtaret qe nisen per ne Irak. 

Ora 15:10 - Origjina e tyre eshte ende e paqarte, pasi edhe agjencite e ndryshme te lajmeve, japin variante te ndryshme. Sipas agjencise ANSA ata jane me origjine shqiptare. Sipas CNN, njeri nga te dyshuarit ka lindur ne Jordani, ndersa tjetri ne Turqi. Per kater te tjeret nuk ka koment. Sipas kanalit amerikan, NBC dhe sipas BBC-se, te gjashte jane nga ish-Jugosllavia. Fox News, citon se jo te gjithe jane shqiptare etnike. Ndersa sipas zedhenesit te zyres se prokurorise se Nju Xhersit, kater jane nga Shqiperia, nje nga Jordania, tjetri nga Turqia. Lajmi behet i ditur nga Uashington Post. 

Sipas burimeve nga FBI, Pesë nga personat e arrestuar jetojnë në Cherry Hill dhe sipas FBI operacioni kishte qëllim vrasjen e sa më shumë ushtarëve amerikane. Një zyrtar i policisë që ka folur në kushte anonimati për shkak se dokumentet e cështjes janë të mbyllura, tha se sulmi u ndalua në fazat e para. Autoritetet besojnë se kosovaret ishin trajnuar në Pokonos te Amerikes për sulmin dhe kanë kryer gjithashtu vëzhgime në institucione të tjera ushtarake. 

Të gjashtë personat hetoheshin prej një viti nga autoritetet amerikane ndërkohë që ata u arrestuan teksa përpiqeshin të blinin armë automatike. Sipas informacioneve te para mesohet se tashme ekzistojne edhe dokumenta dhe video ku vertetohet dhe shihet stervitja e tyre me arme gjysmeautomatike ne pyjet midis Nju Xhersit dhe Pensilvanise. Alarmi u dha një vit më parë në një dyqan fotografish, ku një prej të arrestuarve kishte dorëzuar filmimet për t’i transferuar në Dvd. Imazhet tregonin stërvitje të tipit paraushtarak në pyll, dhe punonjësi i dyqanit njoftoi autoritetet. Sipas zëdhënësit të zyrës së prokurorit të përgjithshëm të SHBA, Greg Reinert, te arrestuarit dyshohen per lidhje me organizata islamike. Dix, ku qendrojne 7 mije e 500 persona ushtarake dhe civile, eshte baza kryesore ku sterviten ushtaret amerikane qe nisen me mision ne Irak, Afganistan dhe zona te tjera me konflikte ne bote. Se shpejti pritet qe FBI te dale ne menyre zyrtare ne nje konference per shtyp per sqarime te metejshme. 

Pritet qe 6 te arrestuarit të dalin para Gjykatës amerikane të disktriktit, Kadmen në Nju XHersi për t'u përballur me akuzën e komplotit për të vrarë ushtarë amerikanë. Në bazën e Fort Dix, sterviteshin ushtare qe me pas shkonin ne irak. Në vitin 1999 kjo bazë ka strehuar më shumë se 4000 refugjatë kosovare gjatë sulmeve të NATO-s kundër Jugosllavisë. 


Balkanweb

----------


## Traboini

WASHINGTON (CNN) -- The federal government Monday charged six alleged "Islamic radicals" with plotting to kill U.S. soldiers at Fort Dix in New Jersey.

The six were arrested Monday night, the U.S. attorney's office in New Jersey said in a written statement, and are expected to appear in U.S. District Court in Camden on Tuesday afternoon.

"Their alleged intention was to conduct an armed assault on the army base and to kill as many soldiers as possible," the office said.

Officials scheduled a news conference at 2:30 p.m. ET to discuss the case.

The White House said there is no suspected link to any international terrorist group.

A complaint filed in the case says one of the six used to deliver pizza to Fort Dix and knew it "like the palm of his hand."

One of the suspects was born in Jordan, another in Turkey, the attorney's office said. The rest are believed to be from the former Yugoslavia, "either U.S. citizens or living illegally in the United States."

An FBI official said three of the six are in the U.S. illegally.

A criminal complaint filed in federal court in New Jersey said a paid informant who infiltrated the group "consensually recorded" meetings.

An FBI official said six complaints are being filed.

One complaint names as the defendant Dritan Duka, and says he conspired with four others: Mohamad Ibrahim Shnewer, Eljvir Duka, Shain Duka and Serdar Tatar.

The sixth individual, named in an FBI affidavit accompanying that complaint, is Agron Abdullahu.

A complaint naming him as the defendant charges him with aiding and abetting the three Dukas, "who were then aliens illegally and unlawfully in the United States, to possess in and affecting commerce firearms."

The defendants did not immediately release statements or respond to the charges.

The complaint says the group "conducted firearms training in Gouldsboro, Pennsylvania." It also says Shnewer conducted surveillance at several U.S. military sites: Fort Dix and Fort Monmouth in New Jersey, Dover Air Force Base in Delaware, and the U.S. Coast Guard building in Philadelphia.

"On or about November 28, 2006," Tatar acquired a map of Fort Dix, the complaint says.

The complaint alleges that Dritan Duka ordered four AK-47 Kalashnikov fully-automatic machine guns as well as M-16 firearms and handguns, and that Shnewer ordered an AK-47 Kalashnikov as well.

The complaint also mentions a second paid informant.

A law enforcement source told CNN the group played paintball and test-fired weapons as part of their training.

One of the sources said there is a video and an audiotape of the planning.

New Jersey State troopers and the FBI were involved in investigating and arresting the suspects.

White House spokesman Tony Snow said the six "are not being charged with being members of an international terrorism organization. At least at this point there is no evidence they received direction from international foreign terrorist organizations. However their involvement in weapons training, operational surveillance, and discussions about killing American military personnel warranted a strong law enforcement response."

While authorities are glad to have arrested them, the individuals are "hardly hard core terrorists," one law enforcement source said.

Another source said that while the allegations are "troubling," they are "not the type that made the hair on the back of your neck stand up."

Fort Dix is used to train members of the Army Reserve and National Guard for missions in Iraq, Afghanistan and around the world. 

It was used in 1999 to house ethnic Albanian refugees from Kosovo, according to the Defense Department Web site.

----------


## Kosovar2006

Arrestohen katër shqiptarë me akuzën për sulm terrorist
New York, 8 maj. Kanalet televizive amerikane sot po e njoftojnë vazhdimisht si një lajm kryesor arrestimin e gjashtë të dyshuarve për planifikimin e një konspiracioni terrorist, në mesin e tyre katër shqiptarë, të cilët, sipas informacioneve të policisë amerikane,kishin planifikuar të sulmonin një baze ushtarake në shtetin New Jersey.
Katër nga gjashtë të arrestuarit thuhet se janë me përkatësi etnike shqiptare, tre nga ta vëllezër me mbiemër Duka, sipas të gjithë gjasave me prejardhje nga Mali i Zi, siç u tha nga ish Jugosllavia, të cilët tash një kohë të gjatë jetojnë në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Të dyshuarit janë arrestuar mbrëmë dhe prokurorët federalë i kanë quajtur militant islamik që planifikonin të vrisnin sa më shumë ushtarë amerikanë në bazën ushtarake në Fort Dix në Neë Jersey. Baza Fort Dix ishte vendi që priti mbi katër mijë refugjatë shqiptarë nga Kosova në vitin 1999 prej nga më pas u shpërndan në vende të tjera të Amerikës.Për të arrestuarit nuk ka informata se mund të jenë të lidhur me ndonjë organizatë terroriste ndërkombëtare dhe nuk janë akuzuar si të tillë, tha sot në një konferencë për shtyp zëdhënësi i Shtëpisë së
Bardhë, Tony Snow.Të arrestuarit janë identifikuar me emrat Dritan, Elvir dhe Shain Duka, si dhe Agron Abdullahu, ndërsa dy të tjerë janë njëri nga Turqia dhe tjetri nga Jordani. Sipas të dhënave të imigracionit, të tre
Dukajtë janë ilegalisht në Amerikë. Pasdite sipas kohë amerikane, do të mbahet një konferencë për shtyp në kryeqytetin e shtetit Neë Jersey në Camden, ku dy përfaqësues të prokurorisë federale dhe Byros Federale të Hetimeve (FBI) do të japin njoftime shtesë mbi akuzën dhe konspiracionin./s.gashi/

----------


## Darius

E prisnim te keqen nga greku dhe serbi dhe na erdhi nga vete shqiptaret.

Ja cfare kermash mban kjo toke. Ja ca mund te presesh nga keta kafshe. 

Po pse e deklarojne veten shqiptare njehere. Pse marrin ne qafe nje komb te tere. Pse duan te na paraqesin si islamike dhe terrorrista. Ptuj fare e keqe  :djall me brire:

----------


## Hyllien

*Menjehere, nese duam ti bejme gjerat tamam nje here ne ket bote, duhet te dalin liderat fetare muslimane te Shqiperise, Kosoves dhe Maqedonise dhe te distancohen me akte te tilla dhe te denojne rende keto qe mundohet te prishi imazhin tone ne bote. Te dalin sic dolen kundra statujes se Nene Terezes ne Shkoder urgjentisht ne cdo media dhe te bejne gjene e duhur nje here ne jeten e tyre te paqellimte.* Te hapi nje website komuniteti musliman ose ata antar kaq te zellshem ne perkthimet e Nietzsches, Tolstoit e kutjdo shkrimtari, shkenctari, filozofi qe flet pro Muslimanizmit dhe librave fetar, dhe ti kushtojne nje faqe ne anglisht kesaj pune, nese e quajne veten shqiptare, nese jo te ikin ne Arabi e nga kujtojne se e kane prejardhjen e mos na marrin ne qafe.

Njerez te mbrapsht, kshu eshte kur Sala na lidhi me ata qysh ne fillimet e tia dhe e mbushi shqiperine me Xhamira boshe e me Arab saqe u be shenjestra e preferuar e te gjitha agjenturave te huaja per ta hedh poshte e bashke me te dhe nje komb te tere. Tani na esht lidh me Grekun dhe e ka mbush me Kisha Boshe. Na shko dhe Fatmir Mediu na takon ministrin e Qatarit, ne vend qe te bej tendera per ushtrine atje dhe te ristrukturoje rendin. Fare e prishur.

----------


## Kosovar2006

Dua te them disa Shqiptareve ketu ne forum dhe me gjere pak ma nga dal ne fyerjen e Fejes Islame. Dhe tash ju mos e perdorin ket rrast te i shpallni Lufte fejes Islame per tju avancuar qellimet e juaj anti-islamik.

Ata do te gjykohen si individe ishallah e jo si komb. Po me historin e Amerikes kjo deshton e tash do te ket diskiminime ndaj Shqiptaret kudo ne bot. Qka te bejm pra ndodhi te vazhdojm te punojm per Pavarsin e Kosoves. Po tash qka me bo Kjo asht luft kunder fejes Islame kudo qe jan ata dhe qfardo parkatesi Kombetare mos mendoni se Shqiptart do ta bragdisin fejen vetem se thot Amerika kjo eshte qellim i atyre edhe se deri diku ka patur suksess jasht zakonisht te madh sidomos Shqiperi

Pra duhet ta qetsojm situaten dhe kjo do te kaloj pa Pasajo tjera pervec se propaganda Serbe

----------


## Pedro

dikush le te nderroje titullin e kesaj teme, sepse nuk eshte e vertete, qe jane arrestuar 6 kosovare. Ne lajm behet fjale vetem per 4 persona me origjine shqiptare dhe nuk flitet per kosovare dhe aq me teper 6 veta.

----------


## Hyllien

> Dua te them disa Shqiptareve ketu ne forum dhe me gjere pak ma nga dal ne fyerjen e Fejes Islame. Dhe tash ju mos e perdorin ket rrast te i shpallni Lufte fejes Islame per tju avancuar qellimet e juaj anti-islamik.
> 
> Ata do te gjykohen si individe ishallah e jo si komb. Po me historin e Amerikes kjo deshton e tash do te ket diskiminime ndaj Shqiptaret kudo ne bot. Qka te bejm pra ndodhi te vazhdojm te punojm per Pavarsin e Kosoves. Po tash qka me bo Kjo asht luft kunder fejes Islame kudo qe jan ata dhe qfardo parkatesi Kombetare mos mendoni se Shqiptart do ta bragdisin fejen vetem se thot Amerika kjo eshte qellim i atyre edhe se deri diku ka patur suksess jasht zakonisht te madh sidomos Shqiperi
> 
> Pra duhet ta qetsojm situaten dhe kjo do te kaloj pa Pasajo tjera pervec se propaganda Serbe


Ku e shef luften ti ?  Luften e ke neper forumet e gazetave ku shume shqiptare e kane *perkrahur* kete gje kundra Amerikes. Eshte detyra juaj te distancoheni dhe prononcoheni publikisht per kete gje. Sic komuniteti orthodoks shqiptar qe nuk do greket te fusin hundet pronocohet dit per dit per kete gje, madje ka dhe disa perfaqesues qe mundohen te vejne fene dhe kombin si binom jo vec fene perpara, edhe komuniteti Musliman te marri persiper pergjegjesite e veta per rinine, shkollimin e rinise, kulturen fetare etj. Sa mire dolen ne shkoder e u be nami neper gazeta kur nuk deshen SHQIPTAREN ME TE FAMSHME, Nene Terezen ne Shkoder si statuje(se car do i bente statuja ata e dine) ?

Mos u mundo ta minimizosh ngjarjen se neser do na dalin jo 4 po 14 Shqiptare, e pastaj ku do futemi. Sa per pavarsine e Kosoves, behuni gati per lufte se sa jep njeri qyl, aq me teper mbas kesaj qe ndodhi. Mbaj mend kur isha ne Shqiperi kam takuar disa qe kane luftuar ne Kosove dhe te gjithe me kane thene qe pararoja qe shqiptare nga maqedonia dhe kosovare te lindur ne emigrim ose ne emigrim, dhe truri qe shqiptare nga shqiperia(logjistike gjenerale etj). Kosovaret kishin marre valixhet, dhe ankoheshin pse filan shpi kishte vetem nje banjo, apo pse nuk kishte kerr x apo  y qe i mbajti ne shtepi si vllezer me aq sa kishte mundesi ti mbante(komb i varfer ne te shkretet, nuk ishim si ju ne kohen e Titos qe bredhshit lart e poshte). 

Gjithsesi ky, dhe keta tipa jane produkti i shoqerise tone, i shoqerise tone qe ben doktorratura per 2 jave dhe qe neser pasneser shkon e jep mesimdhenie duke shkaterruar dhe marre ne qafe gjenerata te tera. Nje papergjegjesi qe nuk e gjen as ne kaosin me te madh Afrikan, por qe ne Shqiperi dhe trojet Shqiptare eshte SHESHIT. Si pasoje e ketij fenomeni, cdo figure e huaj qe vjen(sidomos ata qe kane celsat fetare ne dore) shihet si gjysemperendi dhe i thurren lavde, qofte ky i huaj grek apo shqiptar i arabzuar(se shqiptari i arabzuar nuk o me shqiptar).

TUNDUNI Burra, boll u mcefet neper fustanet e grave.


PS: Ka gjith diten CNN dhe nuk u ndal. Aq dun shkak te gjithe.

----------


## drenicaku

e more vellezer ky eshte vetem fillimi,sepse ne shqiptaret as dreqi nuk e merr vesh se qfar deshirojm,po ta shiqosh kosoven sot eshte vershu nga islamist te llojeve me te ndryshme qe as dreqi nuk e merr vesh se qfar jan,prandaj nuk do te me befasonte qe neser te ndodhe edhe ndoni idiotesi e till.Mos ta genjejm vehten se jemi pro amerikan sepse aq sa jemi pro ka edhe te till qe jan edhe kunder sidomos do mjekrr gjat qe na perkujtojn qetniket.Jam i bindur qe ne te ardhmen do te kemi pun edhe nder veti sepse me amerikanet nuk na e qet hesapi.Shpresoj qe amerika do te dij te denoj keta lahpera,kurse po te pytesha une pa hamendje do tua shkrepsha ne lul te ballit.Eshte koha qe te deshmohemi para perendimorve qe ne nuk kemi asgje te perbashket terrorizmin islamik,e para qe do duhej te benin organet shtetrore eshte te shkatrrohet rrjeti vehabist ne kosove te cilet jan rrezik permanent per kombin shqiptar,kreret islamik te kosoves duhet urgjentisht te prononcohen dhe ta denojn ket akt flliqur.

----------


## Hyllien

> e more vellezer ky eshte vetem fillimi,sepse ne shqiptaret as dreqi nuk e merr vesh se qfar deshirojm,po ta shiqosh kosoven sot eshte vershu nga islamist te llojeve me te ndryshme qe as dreqi nuk e merr vesh se qfar jan,prandaj nuk do te me befasonte qe neser te ndodhe edhe ndoni idiotesi e till.Mos ta genjejm vehten se jemi pro amerikan sepse aq sa jemi pro ka edhe te till qe jan edhe kunder sidomos do mjekrr gjat qe na perkujtojn qetniket.Jam i bindur qe ne te ardhmen do te kemi pun edhe nder veti sepse me amerikanet nuk na e qet hesapi.Shpresoj qe amerika do te dij te denoj keta lahpera,kurse po te pytesha une pa hamendje do tua shkrepsha ne lul te ballit.Eshte koha qe te deshmohemi para perendimorve qe ne nuk kemi asgje te perbashket terrorizmin islamik,e para qe do duhej te benin organet shtetrore eshte* te shkatrrohet rrjeti vehabist ne kosove te cilet jan rrezik permanent per kombin shqiptar,kreret islamik te kosoves duhet urgjentisht te prononcohen dhe ta denojn ket akt flliqur*.


Kjo do ishte gjeja me logjike qe do beheshe. Rrjeti vahabist eshte rrezik per te gjithe, por dhe komuniteti musliman duhet te dali te flasi per ket gje.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Qe feja islame ne po na mban peng integrimin kjo s'ka dyshim. Shqiptaret ngelen nje komb i shqyer mes deshires per tu integruar ne perendim dhe tradites se tyre mesjetaro-arabe qe i indokrinon dhe i mban peng perparimin social, ekonomik, kulturor. Islami hedh rrenje shume mire aty ku s'ka shkollim dhe ku mjerimi eshte mbret. Ne Shqiperi myslimanizmi gjeti mjerimin por jo injorancen pasi njerezit ishin te edukuar dhe e vleresonin dijen. Ne Kosove fatkeqesisht i gjeti te dyja dhe indokrinimi eshte shume i madh. Kosova duhet te investoje shume ne edukim nqs kerkon te qendroje larg asaj lloj kulture qe ne fakt na ka marre shpirtin tere jeten dhe gjithmone na i ka kercenuar ekzistencen si komb. Ju kujtoj ketu se 500 vjet ne islam kultura shqiptare u zhduk, dhe ajo qe ekzistoi disi u perkiste murgjeve katolike te shkolluar e edukuar ne perendim. Ne mes te Europes dhe shpirti yne akoma  i perket arabise.

----------

